# Slamming Shots on a Saturday



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

After a long week at work I was thinking about slamming some shots on Saturday.

:emoji_yum: Pork Shots!

My youngest son and I tag-teamed four dozen Pork Shots of assorted flavor combinations.
Shot glasses made with 1/2" slices of Kielbasa and thick cut bacon neatly pinned together with toothpicks.
These we filled with,
_*Smoked Gouda with Pork Rub
*Colby Jack with *XXX* Spicy Pork Rub
*Havarti with Sweet Rub
*Babybel with Sweet Rub, Craisins and Raisins

**Note: *Use *thick cut* bacon, regular isn't quite stiff enough to form a good cup._



















Half slices of thick cut bacon worked well, just enough overlap.
Remember to put the toothpick through both sides to hold your shot glass together.
Cut your cheese in cubes to fit, a little rub in the bottom and top.
And whatever else tastes good.




























Loaded them onto a tight weave jerky rack.
Fired up the smoker to 275°-300° with Cherry for smoke, and let them go till the bacon was well rendered.
No water pan, just a foil covered tray to catch the drippings.





































To go with it I made up some Cowboy Caviar.
The ingredients aren't set in stone.
One or three types of whichever beans you like.
But the traditional are Black Beans, Pintos, Black Eyes, Field Peas and Purple Hulls.
Plus whole kernel corn and/or hominy and fresh Pico de gallo
While it generally remain pretty much the same, no two batches are ever the same.
The biggest question is whether to add Avocado or not.

This batch consisted of,
1 can each Black Eyed Peas, Black Beans and Sweet Corn
3 cups of freshly made Pico de Gallo
Mix well and salt to taste.
Serve as a salad or chunky dip with chips.











It was a great lunch.










And to make it all even better, there are leftovers. :emoji_thumbsup:
Wait till y'all see tomorrow's Dinner.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

how did ya keep the cheese from melting out the bottom?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> how did ya keep the cheese from melting out the bottom?


The bacon is wrapped around the slice of sausage and toothpicked in place.
There shouldn't be any large gaps.
As the bacon renders it shrinks, further sealing the shotglass's bottom.

There will be very minimal leakage on a few, but nothing major.

As stated be sure that the toothpick goes through both sides of the sausage and bacon, otherwise the bacon will shrink and come off the sausage.

And don't try to wrap the bacon tight, it will just make it hard to work with.

Bacon must be thick cut.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks I missed the part where you put the sausage on the bottom somehow.


----------

